# RDX B1 Free Standing Punch Bag



## Ryeangle (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi all, I'm currently looking to purchase some form of free standing heavy bag to help me continue my muay thai training at home. My gyms been shut since last week and I want to invest in something to help me train properly.

I haven't really got the room to hang a heavy bag anywhere so was initially looking at an everlast free standing heavy bag stand which I guess I'd just attach a bag too...however the stand comes right out at the bottom to support it and I feel like it would definetly get in the way when training.

Anyway, after searching I've come across the rdx free standing punch bag and was just wondering what you guys think before I purchase it? Has anyone else had one of these before, if so would they recommend? Or do you know of a better bag? Or do you think I should get the everlast stand and bag? I'll try and find some pictures for you. 

Many thanks in advance and hope you and your families are all doing okay during these crazy times.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 30, 2020)

Tbh I'm surprised you lasted to last week here we've only got 81 cases right now (last week was about 40)

Anyway I don't know about those ones but I use a gold gyms one and it works fine. Free standing are never going to be as durable as a hanging back but it does its job just fine and doesn't take huge space and only cost £100


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 30, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Tbh I'm surprised you lasted to last week here we've only got 81 cases right now (last week was about 40)
> 
> Anyway I don't know about those ones but I use a gold gyms one and it works fine. Free standing are never going to be as durable as a hanging back but it does its job just fine and doesn't take huge space and only cost £100



Yeah the week before there was only 6 of us in the class so I think even if they hadn't been told to shut they probably would have anyway!

That's brilliant. I think my main concern is them just not being stable when kicking and punching etc. I remember a few years back me and my mrs got an everlast free standing one and it was horrendous. Wobbling all over the place!


----------

